# Power supply fan not spinning



## c.a.b-computers (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello, 
I've recently just replaced the fan in my power supply, by removing the old one and soldering in the new one in to the PSU to the correct wires. . 
When i turned the computer on the fan will not spin unless i give it a knock. 
which means the powers getting to the fan. 
(I have checked that the fan is the right one for my psu voltages wise and it is.)

Has anyone got any ideas of what to do as it a pain having to take the case apart to give the fan a little push to get it started every time i want to go on my computer. 

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't mess about trying to replace the PSU fan. Make a proper job of it and have the entire PSU renewed, perhaps taking the opportunity to have a better quality & higher wattage one fitted.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What brand/model PSU?

I would also recommend replacing the PSU.


----------



## c.a.b-computers (Jul 13, 2011)

The power supply is a FSP Group INC. Model number : FSP250-60GEN

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Another vote for replacing the PSU.


----------



## c.a.b-computers (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok thanks i will replace the power supply. Can anyone help be with which power supply i will need for my computer. 

My power supply at the moment is:

FSP GROUP INC
MODEL NUMBER FSP250-60GEN
AC INPUT:100-240V~,4-2A, 50-60Hz
DC OUTPUT +3.3V 17.0A(ORG), +5V 18.0A(RED), + 12V1 8.0A (YEL) 
+5VAB 2.0A(PURP),-12V 0.3A(BLUE), +12V2 14.0A(YEL/BLACK)
+12V 0.8A (DC-JACK)
P.G SIGNAL (GRAY) , GROUND (BLACK)
(+3.3V & +5V=115W MAX) Total output continuous shall not exceed 250 watts

(Please Note i live in the UK)

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post your full system specs so we can see how much power your computer needs. Your current 250W is very low for a modern system.

Are you using a full-size tower, or is it a slimline/shuttle case?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I was always taught NEVER try to fix a PSU, yes it is maybe possible, but the risk involved far out-ways if it's a success or not and to rather replace it. 

What are your specs of the PC: CPU, Graphics Card, etc. Size of your case as well if it's a OEM spec PC like Dell or HP, which some use smaller cases than normal and a conventional ATX PSU cannot fit into.


----------



## c.a.b-computers (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello, 
Sorry for the delay.

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	SN049830720589
System Manufacturer	Packard Bell BV
System Model	00000000000000000000000
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2660 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 20J, 19/05/2006
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United Kingdom
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"	
Time Zone	GMT Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	607.52 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	2.85 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

I thinks it an ATX Case. 

Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## c.a.b-computers (Jul 13, 2011)

pre-built
model name IMEDIA MC 2559
Model/type: UTOW - RIO


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prebuilt PC's commonly use low quality/underpowered PSU's to cut costs.


----------



## c.a.b-computers (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok thanks, could you recommend a cheap new PSU? As i would probably get the wrong one and blow the computer up. :laugh:

Thanks again 
Carl


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Take a look here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

By the way, you do not want a 'cheap' power supply. 'Inexpensive' is alright but it should be from a reputable manufacturer; ie a 'brand name'.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

c.a.b-computers said:


> Ok thanks, could you recommend a cheap new PSU? As i would probably get the wrong one and blow the computer up. :laugh:
> 
> Thanks again
> Carl


Are you using Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU?


----------

